# Good RPG Shop in London



## Dragonfriend (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi, I'm going to enjoy London for my winter holiday. If I have time I like to visit a rpg store. Can you suggest a place?

thanks
d


----------



## Neonchameleon (Oct 13, 2010)

No.

I'm semi-serious.  One of the features of a good rpg store is space to actually play - and space in London is _expensive_.  If you don't mind a lack of space, Leisure Games in Finchley is pretty good - and with space your best bet is probably Eclectic in Reading (unless I've missed anywhere - I know that Playin' Games closed down).  There's always Orcs' Nest.  Unfortunately the name might well refer to the staff.


----------



## Bluenose (Oct 13, 2010)

Leisure Games, in Finchley.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd agree that Leisure Games in Finchley is best in terms of range and friendlyness of staff.

Orcs Nest is in central London, but they seal everything in bags and I've never found them very friendly or helpful.


----------



## S'mon (Oct 13, 2010)

Assuming you're not looking to actually play (in which case come to our London D&D Meetup in Borough!) then Leisure Games in Finchley is very good - great stock, friendly, and knowledgeable.  Well worth the trip.  Orcs' Nest (near Leicester Square) staff are grouchy and ignorant, but the games selection is reasonable.


----------



## Dragonfriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you very much, it will be Leisure Games in Finchley. Just to look around and maybe buy a game or two.

dragonfriend


----------



## wedgeski (Oct 14, 2010)

I've never set foot in Leisure Games but they're my go-to store for on-line ordering in the UK. I've spoken to the guys on the phone several times and they're always friendly.


----------



## bastrak (Oct 14, 2010)

Plane Sailing said:


> I'd agree that Leisure Games in Finchley is best in terms of range and friendlyness of staff.
> 
> Orcs Nest is in central London, but they seal everything in bags and I've never found them very friendly or helpful.




I'd agree with that.

Shame Playing Games is no more.


----------



## nerfherder (Oct 15, 2010)

What ever happened to the RPG shop on King Street, Hammersmith (not GW on Dalling Rd)?


----------



## Ranes (Oct 16, 2010)

wedgeski said:


> I've never set foot in Leisure Games but they're my go-to store for on-line ordering in the UK. I've spoken to the guys on the phone several times and they're always friendly.




Absolutely. Once, one of my orders arrived sans a book for which I had nevertheless been charged. I called them up and they were really helpful, took my word for the missing item and sent it on immediately. Definitely the best place in London.


----------



## Hawkwind (Nov 10, 2010)

Fordidden Planet in Shaftsbury Avenue has reasonable selection of Rpg's and games, it also has an superb selection of books comics and Dvd's that would appeal to most gamers. Most of their rpg stuff isn't sealed in plastic and they often have a good sale section.


----------



## Ycore Rixle (Nov 11, 2010)

Playing Games was the one by the British Museum, right? I went there as a tourist a couple of years ago. So it closed down? That stinks. I bought a bunch of stuff in there even though I had to shlep it through the entire UK for the rest of the tour, just 'cause the staff was so cool and knowledgeable.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 11, 2010)

Ycore Rixle said:


> Playing Games was the one by the British Museum, right? I went there as a tourist a couple of years ago. So it closed down? That stinks. I bought a bunch of stuff in there even though I had to shlep it through the entire UK for the rest of the tour, just 'cause the staff was so cool and knowledgeable.



That's sad to know. I was in there earlier this year, even. They were very nice folks, who helped me get a couple of very difficult to find items. The shop also had the absolute prettiest gamer-girl employee I have ever met.

I remember going into there a few years ago and commenting on how RPGs seem to not have the same stigma attached to them as in the States. She-- and I wish I remember her name, since she was very nice and remembered me on a return visit 18 months later--said that in the UK, everyone has something odd about them, so you just sort of forgive little things like gaming. "If you don't have something that's just odd about you, people are likely to think you have something really bad about you, like half a dozen people locked up in your cellar or something." It made me laugh.

Too bad.

Forbidden Planet is pretty nice, however... they have a good stock of all things nerd related.

--Steve


----------



## insanodag (Nov 11, 2010)

Ycore Rixle said:


> Playing Games was the one by the British Museum, right? I went there as a tourist a couple of years ago. So it closed down? That stinks. I bought a bunch of stuff in there even though I had to shlep it through the entire UK for the rest of the tour, just 'cause the staff was so cool and knowledgeable.




I am now officially in mourning. I agree, the staff were knowledgeable and approachable.


----------



## Jools (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll be visiting London sometime in February, is there anywhere good for singles of D&D minis?


----------



## bastrak (Nov 20, 2010)

Not that I can think of. All the shops I know of only sell boxed boosters.


----------



## questing gm (Apr 4, 2011)

I would be heading to that part of the country tomorrow and it's good to see that there are some promising game stores to visit while I'm there.

Is there any new stores or updates that I should be aware about?


----------



## Baz King (Apr 4, 2011)

I think Orcs Nest has come a long way in recent months to be fair. The staff are pleasant, the selection good, its just a bit cramped. 

Aside: I'm struggling to find the Rules Compendium in London at the moment, is this any more widespread or was I just unlucky last week?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree - the last time I went there (last week in fact) I was welcomed as I stepped through the door, and there was a much friendlier attitude all round. Well done Orcs Nest!


----------



## S'mon (Apr 5, 2011)

Plane Sailing said:


> I agree - the last time I went there (last week in fact) I was welcomed as I stepped through the door, and there was a much friendlier attitude all round. Well done Orcs Nest!




Yes, I bought Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms and a Paizo Flipmat there a couple weeks back, and the guy on duty was actually quite pleasant!    Is no tradition sacred?!


----------



## questing gm (Apr 5, 2011)

Interesting, I was planning to only visit Leisure Games because of the bad things I've been reading about Orc's Nest (the threads were a few years old), but looks like I would try to drop by both stores.

Both retailers seem to ship worldwide, which would be good if I need to make future purchases when I'm home.


----------

